# Unitronic H2Oi 2016 Sale



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

*Unitronic is pleased to announce its H20i 2016 Sale* *starting September 15th, extending through September 30th, 2016!*
See below for the discount details, and make sure to Pre-Register to take advantage of the increased discount if you are attending H20i 2016!


$100 OFF* for NEW Unitronic Performance Software installation when you Pre-Register your flash from September 15th all the way through September 30th. 
(Not applicable for Upgrades)




*$50 OFF** for NEW Unitronic Performance software installation at the show. (Not applicable for Upgrades)
AND
*Up to 20% OFF*** on select Unitronic Performance Hardware at the show.

*Be sure to Pre-Register for your Unitronic Performance Software flash to receive the FULL discount at H2Oi 2016! Pre-registration ends Friday, September 30th 2016 at 8pm.


*

*Only applicable on NEW Performance Software Installations. NOT applicable on Upgrades, etc. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.
**Some exclusions apply. Please view the product page(s) for applicable discounts. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.​


----------

